# How much water should a mini drink per day?



## MiniJoys (May 28, 2007)

How much water on average or at a minimum should a mini drink per day in hot weather (80's/90')? I have one that hardly touches his bucket of water and another that drinks about 3-5 gallons a day. I am worried about the one who doesn't drink hardly at all. Is this normal or is it likely a problem with him?


----------



## Marty (May 28, 2007)

Ideally, your horse should be drinking a minimum of 3 gallons or more.

That being said, some of mine don't drink that much.

Be sure you have a white salt block out and keep the buckets clean.

I used baking soda to clean mine with. They seem to drink a lot better after I finish scrubbing them out.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 28, 2007)

I have some that do that as well some drink tons and others hardly a sip it seems.. but they are healthy and all jsut different. I can drink 1- 1/2 gallons of water a day in winter and up to 2 1/2 in the summer- way more then anyone else in my house does guess we are all just different


----------



## Miniv (May 29, 2007)

I'd say our's are pretty close to what Lisa - RuffnTuff listed..........

MA


----------



## SHANA (May 29, 2007)

I can answer that, mini has to drink at least 100 60cc shyringes/day. Goes by weight of horse and that is what I had to give my stallion by stomach tube, who I sadly loss.


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2007)

It can vary a lot horse to horse. Also, some horses sweat more than others, which is a factor as well.

You might see if your horse who's less interested in drinking will drink gator ade? And if so, pour some of that into his/her water bucket? We do that at shows to be sure everyone drinks plenty and they beg for "gator water" like it is cookies!

Another thing is I used to have a horse who would drink "too much" for a period of time. He would go through more than one 5 gallon bucket of water in the 12 or so hours he was stalled each day. We started putting electrolyte powder in his water and he eventually drank a "normal" amount (about the same as the other 11 in the barn). With him, I wondered at the time if it was fixing to be some kind of a vice. He didn't come from the best situation when I bought him (full of worms, way under weight, no energy, dull...). Speculate that he didn't always have nice, clean water and wondered if he was going to just drink "too much" water for something to do in his stall, etc. Happily, though, he moved through it and stopped. Sure makes stalls a nasty mess to keep clean.


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 29, 2007)

Size of mini has an impact. And if they are nursing a foal they drink LOTS more than normal just to make milk.


----------

